# Will you try for AGR status in 2016?



## CHamilton

I keep seeing comments saying that folks aren't going to try for AGR status this year. Granted, this crowd may not be "normal" customers (except for Everydaymatters  ), but I am really wondering whether the AGR changes will have a noticeable effect on ridership and revenue. What do you think?


----------



## Ryan

Never had it, likely never will, unless I get rich somehow. All of my travel is either cheap/short distance or on points from the card.


----------



## TinCan782

CHamilton said:


> I keep seeing comments saying that folks aren't going to try for AGR status this year. Granted, this crowd may not be "normal" customers (except for Everydaymatters  ), but I am really wondering whether the AGR changes will have a noticeable effect on ridership and revenue. What do you think?


I've never achieved more than a couple hundred TQP points. I did "earn" 1000 TQP via the new AGR credit card but those and the others are gone with the new year. It is very unlikely I'll ever reach 5000 TQP. I'll just keep earning points via the credit card and AGR shopping portal. Very few points actually paying for an Amtrak ticket.


----------



## jebr

Honestly, the biggest change for me will be that I don't split ticket my Empire Builder trips any more. It probably won't make a huge difference on my ridership (I never really tried to obtain status anyways) but depending on how Amtrak counted those split tickets it may look as two rides per round trip instead of four.

As for the overall impact? Honestly, probably pretty small, I'd guess probably in the neighborhood of 10,000 trips or so (though that's just a gut guess without any numbers backing it up.) Some people will probably still ride just to ride on shorter segments despite not getting the 100 point minimum on it, and some people may simply change from multiple short trips to one longer trip in order to get their "train time." Some people may choose a different mode of transportation based on it, but I'm guessing that number is going to be fairly small. Most of it will either be ridership lost on points runs that Amtrak probably isn't too concerned about (they were, by their nature, low-revenue trips) or simply "accounting tricks" people used to get more points on trips they were already taking (stopovers that were mainly to get more points, split ticketing to get different train numbers, etc.)


----------



## Railroad Bill

We only achieved Select status once in the early years of riding before we accumulated a lot of points using CCs and shopping. Does not really become a factor for those of us living in the hinter lands and taking 5-6 trips per year.

I suspect with the new point system that we will cut our trips back to 3-4 trips per year since we usually like to ride in bedrooms and those are going to cost a lot more in points for any long distance rides

No more Toledo Shuffles, so will not miss that,, and trips to WAS or CHI from CLE will actually cost less in points so perhaps more short rides to the BIG CITIES for events and shopping, museums, etc. and not so many trips out west.


----------



## maxryan

As a family we usually make one long distance trip a year. I don't expect this to change. We usually use a combination of points/purchase for trips based on which family member has earned the most points and can contribute the most to a lower overall cost. We have to get very creative sometimes - and end up on the phone for hours working it all out - but it is worth it in the end. We will make the trips no matter the AGR system... we just like riding trains!


----------



## Blackwolf

With my move out of Sacramento and up near Chico, I've suddenly found that my options for Amtrak are substantially limited. I've done the thruway bus link from CIC to SAC and to points onward, but found its really only useful for multi-day itineraries. For example, if you take the first bus of the day (7:50am) to start a trip to, say, San Francisco and would like to return back to CIC that same day, you're pretty much pooched. By the time you got to SF, you have already missed your last return bus option. Of course, you could take the Starlight both ways, but you WILL be dealing with late trains (CIC is almost _never_ served on-time by either #11 or #14) and even if the trains were on-time they're still running in the middle of the night. My last trip had me traveling to SF with the bus in the morning and #14 that evening. The trip down was fine, if punctuated by two buses sandwiching a train. The trip back was painful, with a 4+ hour late train that had me arriving back in CIC almost at daylight the following day. Add in that the City of Chico, who owns the station, sees fit to not offer any parking that is more than a single day in length without getting your car impounded and you have a serious issue for reasonable use.

The parking issue is incredibly annoying, and there is nothing one can do about it. Chico's now unused and abandoned passenger air terminal at the airport has plenty of now useless long-term parking spaces. But the very much in-use inter-city passenger rail station is not given even a single long-term parking space. Because, you know, only unshowered vagrants and car-less university students use the train. 

But, I digress. Driving all the way to SAC (2 hours) in order to catch a train that is actually reasonably timed is not palatable unless one is making a cross-country LD trek trip. So, sadly, I am looking at riding the train hardly, if ever, in 2016. Add in the change in AGR redemptions and... You get the idea.


----------



## Ryan

Railroad Bill said:


> No more Toledo Shuffles, so will not miss that,, and trips to WAS or CHI from CLE will actually cost less in points so perhaps more short rides to the BIG CITIES for events and shopping, museums, etc. and not so many trips out west.


That raises a valid point - we've been talking about taking a weekend trip to Chicago for a long time, but I ain't got the dough to make it happen, and I'm not burning a two zone award on WAS-CHI. With AGR 2.0, that trip becomes more reasonable, and there's a decent chance that we'll jump on it some time this year.


----------



## TinCan782

FrensicPic said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing comments saying that folks aren't going to try for AGR status this year. Granted, this crowd may not be "normal" customers (except for Everydaymatters  ), but I am really wondering whether the AGR changes will have a noticeable effect on ridership and revenue. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never achieved more than a couple hundred TQP points. I did "earn" 1000 TQP via the new AGR credit card but those and the others are gone with the new year. It is very unlikely I'll ever reach 5000 TQP. I'll just keep earning points via the credit card and AGR shopping portal. Very few points actually paying for an Amtrak ticket.
Click to expand...

Let me add...the 1,000 point bonus from BofA AGR credit card spending is nice...the TQP part, meh!


----------



## BCL

The 100 point minimum was the only thing that got me to Select Plus. I don't really see myself spending $2500 just to make Select again. I'm just hoping that for this year there's still the soft landing from Select Plus to Select. I'll probably just get multi-rides rather than trying to extract minimum points using discounts and multiple segments.

However, I might consider using the points I have for some shorter trips. I could never really see finding the time to go on these grand trips to maximize points. Now I might just burn the points on stuff that I would do anyways. At this point it's more like a gas rebate.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sticking to my original post when the New and Unimproved AGR2.0 was announced, I will only make one LD Trip a year on Amtrak with AGR Points( already booked my AGR RT for October from Austin to Denver for the Gathering) with other trips involving driving, flying or Mega Bus!( much cheaper for short to mid-range travel).

I will spend the LD travel money I used to spend on Amtrak for a Winter trip on the Canadian which is still the best LD Train in North America!

My AGR points will come from using the BOA Credit Card for every day expenses and some travel expenses.( and I'll will no longer buy points when the promos are offered, they are now too expensive!)

My point runs on the Eagles to Taylor and Temple on Amtrak are History( how I made my Status), and my Annual Select or Select Plus Status is also a thing of the past.

As many have said, it was Great while it Lasted! I'll miss it!!!


----------



## Misty.

With the minimum gone? Let's face it, Kirkwood will probably see a lot less of me, unless I get so desperate to get out of the house that I go wander STL county anyway, and end up at the station to say "hi" out of habit... For redemptions, though? Gathering the initial points will be more difficult, but I admit I like that cost of a Lincoln ticket will generally be points cheaper now, so my opinion is mixed there. I've pulled off the points to redeem for roomettes twice - one, a CHI-SAC run by way of 3 to 14 and the other, a NYP-ATL run. Certainly rare compared to the "... I have no money to pay for this ticket, so I have to use points" Lincoln runs.


----------



## Acela150

Only reason is work.. Last two years I made select.. 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015 I was select but I wasn't able to renew for 2016 cause of well, work. It's not that big of a deal for me now.


----------



## JayPea

I doubt I would qualify for select for any one year if you add up the total of all the TQP's I've ever earned. My paid travel is for short trips, mainly Spokane-Seattle and Spokane-Portland round trips. And I don't have near enough time off to make more than one or two of those trips a year. So, no, for me nothing changes.


----------



## rtabern

clearly won't be traveling as much after this change. Unlike others on the forum I'm not mad at Amtrak or AGR folks. They had every right to do what they needed to do and it was a good run while it lasted. However... I conversely will do what is in the best interest of our family. That's more flying and less trains and spending my efforts to maintain the Southwest Companion Pass. We purposely rode 100 Hiawatha point runs a year since 2006 to maintain S+ status and Kandace did 50 to maintain S status. That is 150 less rides and over $1,000 plus in revenue Amtrak won't get from us per year. I know several other people who will do the same. In the grand scheme of things... it probably won't even be noticeable by Amtrak or AGR to be honest. Also once my remaining 300K points are burned through, we won't travel much LD either. I don't like coach and bedroom prices are often too high for the scaled back amenities. If I'm going to drop $2,000 for a 4 night ride in a sleeper it's going to be on the Canadian or a PV trip... not on the Cardinal and Texas Eagle.


----------



## rrdude

Pretty much in agreement with most of above posters, fewer trips for me, take longer to accumulate the req'd points for a bedroom X-country run.

Would NEVER SPEND the "real cash" for an Amtrak LD trip in a bedroom. The cost-benefit ratio is just WAY out of whack on that one, save the money for Canadian or, as rtabern said a PV trip.

Will it matter to Amtrak? Not one iota.


----------



## jis

For me it is the 500/750 minimums on Acela that made it possible to get status. With them gone, I won't bother even trying. Whatever happens in the normal course of things will happen. I expect I will incidentally make Select and probably won't make Select Plus. Spending money to gain status-wise my primary consideration is getting Platinum on United. Amtrak Select plus has always been a secondary consideration.

Actually the only thing with status is the additional point one collects in bonus, what with the blackout dates gone. Other than that there is not much to be gained for me. I already have access to Club Acela using my United Club membership. Chicago and other places with Met Lounges I usually travel to only in Sleeper. Also easy to buy an entry using a short hop BC ticket. So no big deal.


----------



## PRR 60

The credit card EQP bonus will probably get me Select status for the first time ever with little or no extra effort on my part. Card spend plus just 1000 Amtrak-earned points will do the trick. As *jis* stated, the perks of AGR status are pretty thin. Other than minimal bragging rights, Select in my opinion is not worth all that much.


----------



## R30A

Yes! 
Nearly made it to select already with my points runs on the first few days of the year. 

That all said, once the new point system goes into place, my normal travel will change slightly- Avoiding transfers in exchange for adding BC upgrades when such is reasonable.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

After chasing Select Plus last year and just falling short, this is the year I will cash in my chips. I have some vouchers to redeem and will also use the points I've accumulated for a couple of long-distance trips. The end of the 100-point minimum means I probably will not go on as many shorter trips, but the new point redemption scheme means I might be able to take a roomette for a short distance on points (say, TRE to FBG), with dinner included, for about the same amount of points as the essentially worthless business class.

So, both good and bad aspects to the new AGR for me this year.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

rtabern said:


> Unlike others on the forum I'm not mad at Amtrak or AGR folks.


I don't recall a lot of anger toward Amtrak so much as general cynicism toward the perpetual dilution of loyalty programs and disappointment with AGR's choice of partnering with BOA.



rrdude said:


> Would NEVER SPEND the "real cash" for an Amtrak LD trip in a bedroom. The cost-benefit ratio is just WAY out of whack.


I'm actually kind of amazed how little we talk about how much Amtrak charges for long distance bedroom trips. I wonder if bedroom travelers realize they could fly first class for similar money or even less.



rrdude said:


> Will it matter to Amtrak? Not one iota.


That will likely depend on how much revenue rises versus how much passenger numbers decrease.


----------



## benale

With the 100 point minimum gone I'll be riding less. By doing many point runs over the years I've accumulated a lot of points, especially during Double Days. and I have taken many cross country trips in roomettes. What used to be 250 points(with select)will now be 24. I understand Amtrak's reason for the new system, but as they say..It's been a great ride!

I will probably take shorter trips in Coach,but the days of long extended sleeper trips are probably a thing of the past for me. It may take several years instead of one year to accumulate enough points for a sleeper.


----------



## Bex

The phrasing isn't really correct for me, as I've never tried for status or chased it. I either get it or I don't get it. Last year I got it and this year my regular trips will probably get me there as well. It will be interesting to see if the BoA card's TQP's will get me to an additional tier.


----------



## jis

Well, I just finished booking all the trips for the AU, OTOL and NARP gatherings for the year, and it looks like I will hit at least Select afterall. Select Plus appears still to be a bridge too far.


----------



## blondninja

I'm select executive and will try for it again. I don't like to fly and travel a lot for work and they seem to be okay with me on the train in a sleeper.


----------



## Barciur

I only made select once. My trips are $28 RT, so it used to be 200. Now it will be 56. Definitely no way of doing that. And I have 30k points, once I redeem my one trip I'll probably never accumulate enough for another one because virtually 99% of my trips are LNC-PHL with the $28 RT.


----------



## Anderson

In conjunction with the OTP collapse on various LD trains at inconvenient times (October 2014 for the Cap, for example) my use of the east-west trains has basically disintegrated. I'm now to the point that I use Amtrak on an almost exclusive north-south basis and Virgin America (or VIA Rail) on an East-West basis. I'd love to take Amtrak east-west some more, but for a host of reasons (I have Gold on VX and Premiere on VIA) the other options are simply more palatable.

Also, the CC situation ironically undermined any _need_ to take Amtrak to the same extent: I can now get 40% of my TQPs for SE from my cards, so I only need to spend $5-6k on Amtrak for SE now (I functionally needed to spend about $9000-9500 before...I usually scooped perhaps 1000-2000 TQPs off of the 100-point minimum), and that $6000 spend nets me 43-44k points/yr (maybe a hair more depending on how some bonuses are calculated, if Double Days still applies, etc.). That plus the other $35k/yr spend on the CC getting me about 35-40k as well, so...I should probably be looking at somewhere in the range of 80-90k points/yr on Amtrak...

...and believe me, I can run up $6000 on Amtrak without too much trouble. Without getting into the nitty gritty of it, trips to Florida (either to duck high VX airfares out of WAS/NYC or for dedicated business purposes) should cover a majority of my TQP needs, with the remainder being trips to/from Washington and one or two Starlight, Cascades, and/or Montreal trips.

I know I'm so many standard deviations off of the "normal" customer and there are some oddities in my earning patterns, but it seems that when a comprehensive overhaul of a program results in the spend needed to earn status dropping by between 1/3 and 1/2 while spend costs generally rise, something is a bit off.


----------



## Anderson

Devil's Advocate said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike others on the forum I'm not mad at Amtrak or AGR folks.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall a lot of anger toward Amtrak so much as general cynicism toward the perpetual dilution of loyalty programs and disappointment with AGR's choice of partnering with BOA.
> 
> 
> 
> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would NEVER SPEND the "real cash" for an Amtrak LD trip in a bedroom. The cost-benefit ratio is just WAY out of whack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually kind of amazed how little we talk about how much Amtrak charges for long distance bedroom trips. I wonder if bedroom travelers realize they could fly first class for similar money or even less.
> 
> 
> 
> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will it matter to Amtrak? Not one iota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will likely depend on how much revenue rises versus how much passenger numbers decrease.
Click to expand...

Your point about First Class (well, domestic First) being on par with/cheaper than a sleeper ticket is fairly on point. I've basically "split the baby" on a lot of trips where I can by taking the train to Florida, meeting with a business partner for a day or two, and then continuing west out of MCO...and breaking even, cost-wise, on what a flight from WAS/NYC would have cost me. Being used to Amtrak's prices really saved me some sticker shock, but...then again, as I observed to someone around the time of that first trip, the prices I was used to on Amtrak for an LD sleeper ticket basically meant that I'd wandered out of the 1970s in terms of both pricing and service expectations and was looking at a lot of modern "economy" offerings as being cheap in all senses of the word.*

*The only time I've knowingly and willingly flown in something akin to Economy was when a friend and I took PEOPLExpress' inaugural flight PHF-BOS. I then spent the day taking two Acelas and the Meteor home (points run 4TW!) and my friend spent most of the day asleep before retrieving me from the Richmond train station. Bearing in mind this was a "stupidly deep discount carrier", we really did it because (1) it was an inaugural, (2) the flight was half-empty, and therefore (3) we didn't pay _anything_ in the add-on fees and just switched seats once the sign went off. Since it was opening day, as we sort-of hoped, service was above what I'd expect from most carriers and there was a light breakfast buffet at the airport to promote things...and I've still got a travel mug from that morning from them. Then again, I remember taking my briefcase-with-laptop over to Amtrak and, having dressed up for the occasion, looking like I'd wandered out of the 1950s and onto the Acela.


----------



## trainman74

Anderson said:


> The only time I've knowingly and willingly flown in something akin to Economy was when a friend and I took PEOPLExpress' inaugural flight PHF-BOS. I then spent the day taking two Acelas and the Meteor home (points run 4TW!)...


Had to check that you meant the 2010s airline using that name. Back in the days when the original PEOPLExpress was having inaugurals, there wasn't any such thing as the Acela -- or Amtrak points runs, for that matter.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

trainman74 said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I've knowingly and willingly flown in something akin to Economy was when a friend and I took PEOPLExpress' inaugural flight PHF-BOS. I then spent the day taking two Acelas and the Meteor home (points run 4TW!)...
> 
> 
> 
> Had to check that you meant the 2010s airline using that name. Back in the days when the original PEOPLExpress was having inaugurals, there wasn't any such thing as the Acela -- or Amtrak points runs, for that matter.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I had no idea what I was reading. I just knew something wasn't right.


----------



## Anderson

Devil's Advocate said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I've knowingly and willingly flown in something akin to Economy was when a friend and I took PEOPLExpress' inaugural flight PHF-BOS. I then spent the day taking two Acelas and the Meteor home (points run 4TW!)...
> 
> 
> 
> Had to check that you meant the 2010s airline using that name. Back in the days when the original PEOPLExpress was having inaugurals, there wasn't any such thing as the Acela -- or Amtrak points runs, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I had no idea what I was reading. I just knew something wasn't right.
Click to expand...

Well, when the 1980s airline existed, I didn't! (Well, there's technically a 4-5 day overlap...I came into existence on 1/27 while they ceased to exist as a company on 2/1).


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Anderson said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I've knowingly and willingly flown in something akin to Economy was when a friend and I took PEOPLExpress' inaugural flight PHF-BOS. I then spent the day taking two Acelas and the Meteor home (points run 4TW!)...
> 
> 
> 
> Had to check that you meant the 2010s airline using that name. Back in the days when the original PEOPLExpress was having inaugurals, there wasn't any such thing as the Acela -- or Amtrak points runs, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I had no idea what I was reading. I just knew something wasn't right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, when the 1980s airline existed, I didn't!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was quite confused there for a moment. Just like the first time I discovered Pan Am had risen from the grave as a short line railroad.


----------



## seat38a

Well, I have a bunch of LD trips planned for this year, but with the Surfliner loosing its 100 point minimum, its going to be much more difficult to get Select Plus for year 3.


----------



## crescent2

The loss of 100 point minimums is n/a for me. Not enough trains. Not even a glimmer of hope for any kind of status under either program so I've never even looked at the details.

No anger toward Amtrak for the program changes; I'm surprised at the generosity of the LD zone awards in the old program. But naturally some of us are disappointed at the changes because they affect us negatively. Some people gain, some lose with the new program. It's mostly a loss for me, as I like the longer distance award trips. I haven't checked to see if using points for NOL would be a good deal under the new program; the last time I went, coach was all of $62.

I did get the new BOA card, although I didn't need another credit card. I still have some points left after booking my zone award trips for later this year. Undecided whether to try to gather more AGR or concentrate on using the Skymiles Amex in the future. Used Skymiles for the rt flights to catch the Zephyr and for rt flights to Texas last fall, so the Skymiles do come in handy for me from time to time.


----------



## Anderson

I'm going to need to revise my answer above. I was initially planning to shoot for Select Executive this year; that's actually now slightly in question. Basically it comes down to (at this point) where I'm likely to land in terms of spending "organically" (e.g. without any major efforts one way or another). I'll probably spend enough on Amtrak to get near to SE regardless (I'm assuming 4 paid trips to Florida at about $800-900 each, plus DragonCon and a bunch of DC stuff).

I've begun "de-emphasizing" my AGR cards in my spending habits in favor of my Virgin Atlantic and Virgin America cards, and I'm giving some consideration to cutting at least one of the two later in the year (and possibly downgrading the other one as well). I'm seriously toying with getting a Starwood Amex as well or shifting a bunch of spending back over to my Chase Sapphire (ex-AGR) card.


----------



## uppereastsider

For me, yes. I travel weekly for work and often have client meetings in DC and Boston. The TQP bonus will make it easier because my company lets us buy Acela (but not first class). Already at 2 round trips and have another one coming up on Tuesday. Was bummed about losing the min 500 TQPs for city pair, but the class bonus will make it up as I often book tickets 3-5 days before departure.


----------



## Shanghai

My travel plans will not likely change. With daughters in San Francisco and New York,

we burn the rails from Florida to NY & CA. I plan to attend the OTOL fests and the AU Gathering

later in the year.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

The only reason I tried for Select Plus last year (which I did not reach) was for the lounge access, especially having heard that Select would not receive the two paper lounge passes as in previous years. Well, I finally have something nice to report about the new AGR, because when my Select packet arrived in the mail, there were two lounge passes in it! 

They are good til the end of next February, so I will save them for if I go to Boston or DC this year (I used to use them at PHL, but I'm familiar with the station, the main waiting room is nice, and the Redcaps are very helpful, so leaving from the main hall is a stress-free experience and I don't really need the lounge there, although it is lovely).

I wonder if AGR got lots of feedback about this and decided it made no sense to cut out something that costs them nothing but would lose them a lot of goodwill.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good news Patty!( for those of you on the NEC and other Corridors where there are lots of Trains and BC on most so Points are easier to rack up!)


----------



## BCL

Well, I didn't see anything in the mail yet, but I checked this morning and it looks like I got the soft landing from Select Plus to Select.


----------



## jis

That is what I expect will happen to me next year, since I will now be amazed if I even make Select, after I canned the trip to Washington DC for the NARP meeting and changed over to travel by air due to low fares and saving an entire vacation day or two in the process.


----------



## MARC Rider

I'm going to try to maintain S+ status at least this year. I front loaded about 800-1000 tqp in January before the change. I am planning 2 overnight Roomette trips this year, and I'm considering the credit card for the tqp bonus. But my main strategy is business class with the 25% tqp bonus. If you ride BC, you ge S+ with a $4K spend instead of a $5K spend.

The main benefit of S+ to me is the lounge, especially at DC and NY. Can't stand the crowds and cattle lines.


----------



## seat38a

MARC Rider said:


> I'm going to try to maintain S+ status at least this year. I front loaded about 800-1000 tqp in January before the change. I am planning 2 overnight Roomette trips this year, and I'm considering the credit card for the tqp bonus. But my main strategy is business class with the 25% tqp bonus. If you ride BC, you ge S+ with a $4K spend instead of a $5K spend.
> 
> The main benefit of S+ to me is the lounge, especially at DC and NY. Can't stand the crowds and cattle lines.


I'm torn. I thought about trying to make it to S+ for the lounge access, but I can get the same access with United Club membership for much less that $5000 dollars in one year. I'm not taking the corridor trains as much this year since my clients are closer now and that is where the bulk of my points came from.


----------



## Anderson

I'm presently at 3805 TQPs (1000 from the CCs, 2805 from travel). My best guess at the moment is that I'll manage to _barely_ knock my way to SE this year...

...but a lot of that is down to the fact that I know I'll have a few paid trips thrown in (mostly to/from FL). It's quite possible I'll wind up far short (though the odds of not making Select Plus seem absurdly remote: At my present pace I ought to make it to about 8500 TQPs from travel by the end of the year; I should end up over the edge on the basis of another lone CC batch). A lot of the "sweet spots" are sort-of dead for me; though the TQP bonus for Regional BC is nice, that is now the _only_ edge the Regional has on the LD trains heading south from DC (the Silvers now theoretically have wifi; before, the question was "Wifi or private room" but now that choice is moot since I can have both).


----------



## MARC Rider

seat38a said:


> MARC Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to maintain S+ status at least this year. I front loaded about 800-1000 tqp in January before the change. I am planning 2 overnight Roomette trips this year, and I'm considering the credit card for the tqp bonus. But my main strategy is business class with the 25% tqp bonus. If you ride BC, you ge S+ with a $4K spend instead of a $5K spend.
> 
> The main benefit of S+ to me is the lounge, especially at DC and NY. Can't stand the crowds and cattle lines.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn. I thought about trying to make it to S+ for the lounge access, but I can get the same access with United Club membership for much less that $5000 dollars in one year. I'm not taking the corridor trains as much this year since my clients are closer now and that is where the bulk of my points came from.
Click to expand...

I thought about getting United Club membership, which I think is about $500 per year. However, with S+ I can get my wife or daughter in the lounge with me if we're traveling together. I believe (and maybe I'm wrong), but the United Club membership only gets the holder into the lounge. Besides, I almost never fly United, as BWI is my home airport, and when I fly, I usually take Southwest.


----------



## PRR 60

MARC Rider said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARC Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to maintain S+ status at least this year. I front loaded about 800-1000 tqp in January before the change. I am planning 2 overnight Roomette trips this year, and I'm considering the credit card for the tqp bonus. But my main strategy is business class with the 25% tqp bonus. If you ride BC, you ge S+ with a $4K spend instead of a $5K spend.
> 
> The main benefit of S+ to me is the lounge, especially at DC and NY. Can't stand the crowds and cattle lines.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn. I thought about trying to make it to S+ for the lounge access, but I can get the same access with United Club membership for much less that $5000 dollars in one year. I'm not taking the corridor trains as much this year since my clients are closer now and that is where the bulk of my points came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about getting United Club membership, which I think is about $500 per year. However, with S+ I can get my wife or daughter in the lounge with me if we're traveling together. I believe (and maybe I'm wrong), but the United Club membership only gets the holder into the lounge. Besides, I almost never fly United, as BWI is my home airport, and when I fly, I usually take Southwest.
Click to expand...

United Club members can access Club Acela with two guests, or spouse and all children under age 21. Note that United Club membership grants access to Club Acela only. It does not grant access to Metropolitan or other Amtrak lounges.


----------



## TXhawk

Bob Dylan said:


> Sticking to my original post when the New and Unimproved AGR2.0 was announced, I will only make one LD Trip a year on Amtrak with AGR Points( already booked my AGR RT for October from Austin to Denver for the Gathering) with other trips involving driving, flying or Mega Bus!( much cheaper for short to mid-range travel).
> 
> I will spend the LD travel money I used to spend on Amtrak for a Winter trip on the Canadian which is still the best LD Train in North America!
> 
> My AGR points will come from using the BOA Credit Card for every day expenses and some travel expenses.( and I'll will no longer buy points when the promos are offered, they are now too expensive!)
> 
> My point runs on the Eagles to Taylor and Temple on Amtrak are History( how I made my Status), and my Annual Select or Select Plus Status is also a thing of the past.
> 
> As many have said, it was Great while it Lasted! I'll miss it!!!


 Will soon make a multi-stop trip back East, our first under under AGR 2.0,

Yes, I made a few runs between DAL - FTW to complete Select level, but no more.

Agree! VIA's _Canadian _is the best LD train in North America. Used the old AGR for the DAL-SEA and the BUF-DAL legs for 3 years in a row. Now will use Southwest Air to the West Coast to catch the Starlight, and then Southwest Air from Buffalo back to Dallas Love Field. I look forward to the Brightline in Florida, hopefully next year.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I've earned Select again this year. Only need a 3500+ to reach Select Plus but living in Nashville with no Amtrak service(thruway to St Louis is not Amtrak to me), I will not make it. I only have one trip remaining CZ Chicago to Emeryville followed later by CS Emeryville to LAX in October in Roomette - not enought for 3500 points. To Chicago and from Los Angeles is award travel from American Airlines.


----------



## bmjhagen9426

Okay, this topic has been laid dormant, but I shall bring it to life once again. Although I just can't make AGR Select this year, I may barely be able to make that happen next year, once I manage to take 18 trips next year, with three of them in a sleeper and/or a few in CS Biz class (if that's still a thing next year). Never been gone Select or beyond just yet.


----------



## jis

Against all odds, mainly due to TQP earned through the AGR card and the bonus TQP period aligning accidentally with my previously planned Acela trips, I managed to squeak in another year of Select+.


----------



## pennyk

I will be Selective Executive another year, with a little help from TQP bonuses from credit card.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I made Select and may make Select+ in December. How do you earn TQP bonuses from the credit card? I have the fee card but have not received TQP bonuses from the card.


----------



## jis

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I made Select and may make Select+ in December. How do you earn TQP bonuses from the credit card? I have the fee card but have not received TQP bonuses from the card.


You have to spend enough money using it.


----------



## Palmetto

When the nearest Amtrak station is about 275 miles away, it's quite difficult achieving any status. American Airlines is another story.


----------



## amamba

The lack of the 750 point one way on Acela in FC - even with an upgrade coupon - has kept me from status. I won't bother to try this year. First year in sometime that I won't be select and my H won't be S+.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Yes, I live in Nashville about 200 miles from nearest Amtrak station either on the CONO or Crescent routes and only use my BoA CC for Amtrak charges mostly LD trips. I make enough of those each year to make Select. This is first year I will make it to Select+ and I had to add a day trip DC to Wilmington Regional BC and return Wilmington to DC on Acela FC to earn the +. Only benefit I can use is the extra bonus points for Select+ on all my paid trips. Never been able to use the upgrade or companion tickets traveling sleeper class on LD trains.


----------



## penguinflies

I am 91 points away from Select plus with one trip not counted yet. I noticed it's taking Amtrak longer than usual to post the trips. My CZ trip posted two days into our travel. Of the last two Lincoln service rides, one took 6 days to post, the other ride taken now 11days and has not posted. (Not a complaint, just an observation).

T

This year was about 40-50 round trips between CHI and STL with business class upgrades. I think I rode coach about 6 times out of that. 1 oneway on the California Zephyr CHI to RIC. The B of A card maxed out.

BofA you need to spend $5000 to get 1000 tqp with the max amount earned by credit card spending being 4000 TQP per calendar year.

I maxed out that benefit by prepaying my utilities (speed pay fee of $2.75 per transaction with no % fee per transaction), and prepaying my condo dues ($2.75 per transaction with 2% to reduce their cost of the credit card fee).

I just started my last Lincoln Service multi ride ticket of the year during the tail end of double days to max out on my point earning during the promotion. During the promotion I was buying one-way business class tickets to max out the 25% premium bonus. With the 10-ride and accommodation upgrade, Amtrak only gives a bonus on the $21 accommodation charge.

For 2016 to make Select Plus in the midwest:

4000 -B of A

1633 - CZ Trip over Halloween.

5500 - Riding the Lincoln Service


----------



## benale

I am Select until the end of February of next year. With the change of AGR in January and the loss of the 100 point minimum, there is no way I can achieve Select for next year. I have been a Select member for several years, but all good things end.I was one of those point run people. I would get 400 points during Double days riding the Keystones between Elizabethtown and Harrisburg or Lancaster for $11,04 round trip for many years.. It was a great run.


----------



## neroden

I got Select status by accident this year, due to waaaaay more trips than normal. I don't know what good it does me, since it expires at the end of February and I have no more trips planned. The free upgrade coupons are pretty useless since I don't travel on trains on which they work.


----------



## PRR 60

neroden said:


> I got Select status by accident this year, due to waaaaay more trips than normal. I don't know what good it does me, since it expires at the end of February and I have no more trips planned. The free upgrade coupons are pretty useless since I don't travel on trains on which they work.


If you earned Select status in calendar year 2016, your status is good through 2/28/2018. The AGR page now shows 2/28/17, but sometime on or before 3/1/17 it will refresh and show 2018.


----------



## jis

I would point out though that this year I had to travel 2,200+ additional miles (compared to last year), collect bonus TQP on a few Acela First paid trips over that period when it was offered, and collect 2,000 TQP from the BoA Card in addition to that to make Select+. The amount of Free travel I had each year was about the same distance. Good thing I had some significant expenses like replacing some appliances and such. Though the real big travel bills were still payed on the United Card for the expensive international tickets.


----------



## neroden

PRR 60 said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Select status by accident this year, due to waaaaay more trips than normal. I don't know what good it does me, since it expires at the end of February and I have no more trips planned. The free upgrade coupons are pretty useless since I don't travel on trains on which they work.
> 
> 
> 
> If you earned Select status in calendar year 2016, your status is good through 2/28/2018. The AGR page now shows 2/28/17, but sometime on or before 3/1/17 it will refresh and show 2018.
Click to expand...

Oh! Thank you, that's very helpful. I have a trip planned in March, so it will have some benefit.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Interestingly, I just got a AGR Monthly Status Report email in which my Select Status earned this year expires 2/28/2018 while the website still uses the 2017 expiration date. In checking I found that Hilton Honors interestingly shows status earned this year on the website as expiring Feb 2017 while 2018 is the correct date. American Airlines website has the same date anomaly since I am permanent Gold(million miler earned in 2005 before the more restrictive elite earning was instated). The expiration date is rolled and updated every year in February.


----------



## PaulM

No changes here. With the exception of overseas travel, if Amtrak doesn't go there, I don't go. AGR changes don't affect that.

I've never "tried" for AGR status, but have been Select for the last 3 years. The first two due primarily to LD sleeper travel (14 nights per year), and the most recent due to BoA credit card use. This year I will make my 14 night quota, but haven't "earned" many points because most trips have been one night stands using points, of which fewer were required than with old system.

Incidentally, I question the wording of the first question. It seems to be asking whether you would purchase Amtrak tickets merely for the purpose of achieving status (so-called points runs). It never made sense to me to pay for travel just to get points. The points are just a fringe benefit.

The only real question I see is is my credit card strategy of loading all customary and normal expenses on the AGR fee card optimal. Since my only luxury is sleeping car travel, I don't see the point of wasting what brain power I have left on that question.


----------



## uppereastsider

Believe I just took my final Amtrak trip of the year. Will end up at 17,000 TQPs and see no need to try to get to Select Executive. Now, I only wish Amtrak had rollover TQPs similar to Delta!


----------



## Chey

I have never had select status and never worried about attaining it since train travel was infrequent. But this year, due to multiple family crises, I traveled so much that I am within range of it! (800 points).

So if someone could help me figure this all out?

What is the advantage to select status?

How do I calculate how many points I can earn for trips? I gather from other posts that it has to do with segments but I haven't yet found a definition for "segment" - it sounds like it is one train. Do the number of trains matter more than the length of my trip on a train?

I'd really appreciate someone explaining all this.


----------



## PRR 60

Select gets you:


Two one-class upgrade coupons (coach to business, business to first, but no sleeper). Upgrades confirmed within 12 hours of departure.
Two single-visit passes to Club Acela or Metropolitan lounges
25% bonus for points earned for Amtrak travel (bonus points do not count toward tier qualification)
Ability to make outbound points to points transfers to Choice and Hilton hotel programs up to 50,000 points
Priority call handling for phone reservations or service (allegedly)
Paid Amtrak coach or sleeper travel earns 2 points per dollar. Business Class (Acela or conventional) earns 2.5 points per dollar. Acela First earns 3 points per dollar.


----------



## Chey

Thank you! Much simpler than I thought!


----------



## Anderson

With a pair of legs outstanding (CHI-WAS and WAS-NPN), it looks like I'm back in for SE for another year.


----------



## wdscott

Historically there have been reports of a "soft landing". That being defined as dropping no more than one AGR status level in one transition. However there has not been, to the limited extent I've looked, any publicly facing policy on that pre or post the 1Q16 AGR plan transition. Anyone have some insight here?

--Bill


----------

